# Sick Darios



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A few weeks ago I got some Dario dario. They were a bit thin, and some had little growths on their fins. I put some into a quarantine tank and dosed them with an anti-fungus medicine. A couple died and a few put on weight and are looking good. But two still look like the fish below. They have put on some weight, but still have a tiny spot or two on the dorsal fin, and keep their fins clamped.

Should I try an antibiotic, do a third round of salt/fungus medicine, or just give them time to recover?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with salt, super-clean water, and a protein-rich live or frozen diet. Also, try turning the tank lights off so that they can get lots of rest.

My black oranda occasionally gets mild fuzz going on in the folds of his wen and I have found salt to be quite effective.

Also, do you have a background on the tank? In some countries animal rights laws make it mandatory to cover at least 3 sides of the tank so that fish feel more secure. Try taping some paper up to help things along.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Also, do you have a background on the tank? In some countries animal rights laws make it mandatory to cover at least 3 sides of the tank so that fish feel more secure. Try taping some paper up to help things along.


 The back is painted black and the filter covers half of the front. Plus there are plastic plants to hide in.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, that's too bad, Tom. Sorry to hear that your darios are not yet thriving.

Which anti-fungal medication did you use? It seemed to do the trick for some of your fish but not all of them, perhaps a different medication would help now? Some anti-fungal medications also fight bacterial or parasitic infections. 

I've never seen these symptoms before, but I do have some medications in my 'fish pharmacy' and I could mail you something different to try, if you'd like. Just send me a PM and I'll let you know what I have. If anyone here has a solid diagnosis, that might help you pick out the right med. It seems that you've already tried clean water, time, and a good medication.


----------

